# Questions on Codes



## mot14 (Jan 24, 2011)

What references would be helpful to take into the exam to help with ASME / ANSI .... Codes????


----------



## cydcarter (Jan 25, 2011)

mot14 said:


> What references would be helpful to take into the exam to help with ASME / ANSI .... Codes????


Not sure I am following your question, so I apologize if I missed the point.

For HVAC, I brought along some ASHRAE (55, 62, 90), IMC (2006), NFPA (92) and ARI (550). I don't think they were all necessary, but I already had them from my job and played it safe. I felt there were no suprise questions that I was unprepared for with these.

I would highly recommend the ASHRAE codes for HVAC. It never hurts to have a copy of IMC either.

I almost never use ASME/ANSI codes, although there are a ton mentioned in our specifications. Maybe I was lucky :dunno:


----------

